# Insects?



## FreedomDove (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone here feed insects to their ratties? I give mine hissing cockroaches. They love them. They chase them and have a great time. I can't find nutritional facts on roaches, I know they are high in protien.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Cockroaches!!! i can imagine them lovin those. Im pretty sure there no harm in an occasional cockroach, as long as its store bought. 

I feed my girls mealworms and waxworms occasionally....superworms i think are too big.
And they do get crickets everyonce in a while too.

Basically, they share the diet of my bearded dragon.


----------



## FreedomDove (Aug 16, 2007)

I breed my hissers. I feed super worms when I have them. Mealworms and superworms are VERY high in fat so I don't keep them in stock. Anyone know where I can get the nutritional contents for roaches? The place I ordered my roaches from doesn't even know.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

i work at a pet store...we dont sell cockroaches but im sure somehow i can find out the nutrition info


----------



## FreedomDove (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you, that would be awesome.


----------



## krdefo (Aug 20, 2007)

I never thought of feeding them insects. Maybe I'll start picking up a few worms at work every now and them. How do you keep the grasshoppers and cockroaches contained until your rats gobble them up, though? I don't really care for the idea of just releasing grasshoppers or roaches into my room.


----------



## FreedomDove (Aug 16, 2007)

I keep the roaches in a 20long with a screen lid. I put vasaline around the top of the tank so they can't climb up. I live in the desert so if any roaches get out they die within a few days. I feed only one roach at a time so I know that they are getting eaten right away. I don't want the roaches to wander around the house and dry up.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow. My rat is afraid of bugs.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm....I thought waxworms were very high in fat? I could be wrong of course. I've never owned a lizard, just snakes 
But I've heard of feeding insects to rodents. Good protein and such! I don'tthink I could do it personally. It's part of the reason I can't have lizards as pets.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

waxworms are hg in fat, your right. now earthworms/nightcrawlers are like 5 times as fatty


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah, they're like little pink tubes of butter. delish.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I never tried insects but im sure my boys would go nut over them. Maybe next time we go for the weekly crickets, I'll pick something out for the boys.


----------



## usernamethis (Aug 21, 2007)

if I give my ratties a moth by hand they will tear him to shreds and eat everything except his wings


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Where do you get moths at? what kind do you get?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

jennie, give them a cricket by hand...they'll go nuts...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

A cricket huh?  We have tons in a 10g for our beardie...might just try that. lol


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> yeah, they're like little pink tubes of butter. delish.


{{{{BARF}}}}} lol 

I just don't think I could feed live bugs to anything again! Our 8th grade pet was a frog (after our bird flew into a window ) and I took him home on the weekends. The feeding was not a good experience for me.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

This thread reminded me of my first rattie who would hunt flies along the window in my room. It was quite funny to watch! :lol:


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

i have a pet hissing roach right now no rats thou but i will say my bearded dragon loved both the small kind and small hissing roaches.


----------

